# Some tracks not in correct album in iTunes



## cdpaul (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi, Ive imported a "Best of" cd into iTunes but it shows as 2 albums and splits the tracks. I noticed that in "Info" the artist name was different in the 4 tracks in the "other" album and i've corrected it but how do i move/transfer them into the main album?

Thanks


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

that is always a problem with the best of cds. I found you need to do some of this manually. Since you already imported them, select all the titles from the album, right click them and click on check info. Under the info tab, retype the albums name and under options tab, make sure part of compilations is yes. 

This is the way I have been doing but there may even be an easier way.


----------



## cdpaul (Oct 24, 2007)

I did that and now both albums have same artist and title but still show as 2 albums one of which still has the 4 tracks :-(


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

did you do each track separately or select them all at once and followed the instructions once?


----------

